

Nine new startups from TechStars -- from golf to Twitter to baby monitors - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/09/11/techstars-first-class-of-boston-startups-launched-at-microsoft-hosted-gala/

======
HeyLaughingBoy
I like HaveMyShift. I had a similar idea a few months ago when my wife was
trying to find someone to cover her shift at work because she was ill. It took
hours of calling and texting to find someone who was available and it occurred
to me that it would be a great idea for a webapp. I just never thought it
through to the point of how to monetize it.

Now they've got me thinking about it again :-)

~~~
vijayr
you see some app, and kick yourself, saying "why didn't I think of it first" -
this is one such app.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Oh, I don't care that I didn't think of it first. What I care about is that
I'm thinking of it again, and it's still a viable business concept.

